# which FSA crank bolt fits this Motobecane bike?



## blahdi (Mar 14, 2011)

Can someone pls guide me on which FSA crank bolt fits this Motobecane bike?

The diameter appears to be approx (not exact) 16.71mm, but the FSA crank bolt descriptions do not contain any specifications on diameter.

Here are the specifications from my bike:

FSA Gossamer Cross MegaEXO External Bottom Bracket, CNC'D 36/46T Chainrings, Polished Black 110BCD (170mm 49-52cm / 172.5mm 54-56cm / 175mm 58-61cm)

FSA BB-6000 External Outboard 68mm Sealed Bearing cartridge


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry,

I don't know the answer to your question, but I have had good luck contacting their support in the past.

https://www.fullspeedahead.com/en/support


----------



## blahdi (Mar 14, 2011)

Finx said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question, but I have had good luck contacting their support in the past.
> 
> https://www.fullspeedahead.com/en/support


thank u - i will reach out to FSA.


----------



## blahdi (Mar 14, 2011)

blahdi said:


> thank u - i will reach out to FSA.


FSA tech support got back to me quickly. It is the FSA ML140 - 18mm crank bolt.

Thank you all for your help.


----------

